# Purpose of check chain



## KevinHowJones (Jun 26, 2020)

What is the purpose of the check chain? Is it just to limit the amount the hitch can be raised?

Example:

https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/NCA596B_Drawbar-Check-Chain-Kit_27634.htm


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

They stabilize an implement sideways, in some degree, and stops the lower links from hitting a tyre.








***Edit
Wait a second, the check chain you linked to is called "Drawbar Check Chain". The picture I attached shows the check chains for the lower links and has nothing to do with the drawbar. Let us wait and see if anyone else can help you.
***


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hacke said:


> They stabilize an implement sideways, in some degree, and stops the lower links from hitting a tyre.
> View attachment 58557
> 
> 
> ...


You were right the first time.
The link he posted shows generic Ford check chains.
They are to keep your lift arms from swinging into a tire.
9N/2Ns didn't even have a drawbar but they did have check chains.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ultradog said:


> You were right the first time.
> The link he posted shows generic Ford check chains.
> They are to keep your lift arms from swinging into a tire.
> 9N/2Ns didn't even have a drawbar but they did have check chains.


It is a bit confusing around this part of a tractor. The lift arms, to me, are the arms that the lift cylinder acts upon. Maybe the lower links also are called drawbars?


----------



## KevinHowJones (Jun 26, 2020)

Hacke said:


> stops the lower links from hitting a tyre.


That makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

From my understanding a check chain which I don’t have but need, are chains than once implement is lifted, fit chains to that length, may lower it now and chain keeps it from bouncing on lift arms. Like when you are using a weight for ballast for a loader. There are also chains one can install to cross check it as well to prevent sway.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may want to revisit the picture that Hacke provided, Loki. They pretty much are to keep your implement and your lift arms from coming in contact with the tires. I put a wee clevis on either side chain and I can adjust the length of the chain if needed.


----------



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

Gotcha- that looks exactly like my MF 255. The shoes on the lift arms also that can be swapped to 1 or 2.
I was talking before I knew what I was talking about chains that come off a highest point and tie on to lift arm ends. I saw a Kubota with them and thought them smart. My tractor being same as photo really has no high point to support arms with chains. They are to prevent load bounce and support from lift arms.


----------



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to ask why my tractor has three positions for upper link. Vertical three in a row. What’s the reason for that ?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Loki said:


> Gotcha- that looks exactly like my MF 255. The shoes on the lift arms also that can be swapped to 1 or 2.
> I was talking before I knew what I was talking about chains that come off a highest point and tie on to lift arm ends. I saw a Kubota with them and thought them smart. My tractor being same as photo really has no high point to support arms with chains. They are to prevent load bounce and support from lift arms.


I think you are talking about limiter chains. They hold an implement up to a set height so the whole weigh is not held up by the hydraulics.
Do a search for 8N limiter chains and view some photos.
Im not sure of the use of a triple top rocker.
On the Fords is said that using them in the top hole can cause damage to the internal linkages in the lift cover.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Loki said:


> I would like to ask why my tractor has three positions for upper link. Vertical three in a row. What’s the reason for that ?


It differs between makes and models, either you have different positions for the top link pivot pin, or different positions for the rocker pivot pin (or both as well, I think). Anyhow, the idea is that you are able to change the precision in the sensing/compensating made by the hydraulic system. You change the leverage that acts upon the piston. That comes with the downside that the piston (and related parts) will be dealing with higher forces when the precision goes up. Therefore there is a pin adjustment to get the best possible sensitivity for the load at hand.

Light load = High precision: Top link pivot pin close to the piston, or rocker pivot pin away from the piston.
And vice versa.

The recommended positions use to be described in a User's Manual.


----------



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

Looking at another forum “
the top hole is for implements that are not ground engaging the center hole is for light ground work and the bottom for heavy ground work.”


----------



## Loki (Apr 28, 2020)

Kioti Tom said:06-20-2013 04:02 PM
*







Re: Top Link Bracket Positioning*
The use of the different toplink holes started with the Ford 9N. They had the draft control 
system which uses the toplink to provide sensing for the automatic movement of the hydraulics
to compensate for ground hardness for instance like when plowing. When harder ground
is encountered, that will cause the toplink to push on the toplink fitting and the hydraulics
will lift the plow slightly to clear the area and then return when softer ground is entered.
The 3 hole fitting did not come about on the Fords until the later 8N's and later. The fittings
were cast so the piston attached by the lower attach point and then the 2 other holes were
higher. Using plow for example, attached to the top hole many times broke the link 
bracket. So something like the weeder, or some light equipment would be used there.
medium duty equip. used on the center hole and heavy ground engaging equipment 
the bottom hole as that was the strongest point and direct sensing at that point. 

Clear a glass.







, I know. Google the Ford 3 pt explaination for more added info. 
I just gave the basics..Not an expert in any case


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I think we need to add Harry Ferguson to the history lessons...


----------

